# Can you reroll an IKEA mattress?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

One of the spring mattresses. I still have the 2 black velcro strap thingies. It was rolled up like this when I bought it:


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

No cause they use industrial vacuums to suck all the air out of them(like food vacuum but on a grander scale).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So pushing hard on it wouldn't work....damn.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Maybe if you used a normal vacuum cleaner, it would work. They can work on the bags clothes go in, so it shouldn't be much different to that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't know. Though I am familiar with folded & rolled vacuum packed memory foam mattresses (with no springs). Can't imagine how one would reroll one of them with out industrial equipment.


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe you could sandwich it between two shower curtains, fold and duct tape the edges, vacuum the air out, then roll it like a giant cinnamon roll?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think fire will burn it.


----------

